# Bianchi Bike Store



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

This may have been posted before but I just discovered an online bike store in England that specializes in Bianchi gear.

Bianchi Bike Sale


----------



## stickboybike (Feb 7, 2011)

Sun Rider said:


> This may have been posted before but I just discovered an online bike store in England that specializes in Bianchi gear.
> 
> Bianchi Bike Sale



Just a gentle reminder that when you purchase a bicycle from an out of country- dealer, the warranty will not be honored in the States.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

stickboybike said:


> Just a gentle reminder that when you purchase a bicycle from an out of country- dealer, the warranty will not be honored in the States.


A good reminder. I was just looking at the Bianchi accessories. I have a Infinito being built up from an authorized Bianchi dealer here in the States. Should get it end of this month.


----------



## stickboybike (Feb 7, 2011)

Sun Rider said:


> A good reminder. I was just looking at the Bianchi accessories. I have a Infinito being built up from an authorized Bianchi dealer here in the States. Should get it end of this month.


Yeah, there's some nice accessories that you can't get over here. 

Enjoy the Infinito, rode my first one last weekend. Big difference from my Oltre.


----------

